# Mackinac Island Snowmobiling



## Jim Tieman (Aug 22, 2002)

Is everyone ready for SNOW!!! It's never too early to think snowmobiling!!! 
I am looking for any one who might have information on renting snowmobiles on Mackinac Island. My wonderful wife will NOT ride the ice bridge to the island. (When there is one). So I thought if someone rented machines on the Island I would fly over there... 
See ya on the trails..... well in a few months.....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Jim,

Never too early to think about SNOW. I just have to get the hunting thing out of my mind first.

-Goosewa


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i wont ride the ice bridge either, your wife is a smart lady


----------

